# Info on Boykin Spaniels



## zaraspook04 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a Boykin Spaniel. There are a few breeders here in GA. One in particular I was checking out is Carey's Boykin, Brittanys and English Cockers in McRae, GA. Has anyone on here had any dealings with this breeder? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## gobblingghost (Sep 1, 2011)

I would check with Boykin Spaniel Society and see if they are registered with them.  BSS is the only registering for the breed. I would also ask them if the puppies are akc or ukc register if they answer yes. Then I would stay away from them. Most Good boykin owners know they are only registered through BSS.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 1, 2011)

gobblingghost said:


> I would check with Boykin Spaniel Society and see if they are registered with them.  BSS is the only registering for the breed. I would also ask them if the puppies are akc or ukc register if they answer yes. Then I would stay away from them. Most Good boykin owners know they are only registered through BSS.



You sure about that?  Not a Boykin owner but I'm pretty sure they can be dual registered - at least w/UKC.  Not sure about AKC.


----------



## scoggins (Sep 1, 2011)

AKC has now accepted LBD's as a BREED.

So I would guess that they can be AKC, UKC& BSS registerd


----------



## scoggins (Sep 1, 2011)

as fro getting a puppy

make sure that they are Heart hip eyes and ear cert'ed


----------



## ginn68 (Sep 5, 2011)

scoggins said:


> AKC has now accepted LBD's as a BREED.
> 
> So I would guess that they can be AKC, UKC& BSS registerd



You are correct. My Boykin (Buster) is BSS, AKC, and UKC.

Also, Carey is top notch.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 7, 2011)

zaraspook04 said:


> I'm looking to buy a Boykin Spaniel. There are a few breeders here in GA. One in particular I was checking out is Carey's Boykin, Brittanys and English Cockers in McRae, GA. Has anyone on here had any dealings with this breeder?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



I would only want one that is BSS registered, don't buy one from a puppy farm, find a good kennel with top notch registered parents. I don't know anything about Carey's so I'm not knocking them. Are you looking for a hunting dog or a pet?


----------



## theianoshow (Sep 7, 2011)

Ive been to carey's farm and it is top notch. A close buddy purchaced a male pup. No problems at all and i would suggest careys.


----------



## zaraspook04 (Sep 7, 2011)

First and foremost, thanks to all of you who shared and gave great information about Boykin Spaniels.

After many phone calls and several hours of searching and researching, I found a puppy. Man, let me tell ya, the time spent was well worth it. I’ll be picking up my puppy in a week and a half. I’m getting a puppy sired by Saint Thomas Chief. The dam is Annie La Belle. Both are OFA certified. Chief is the 2010 BSS National Open Retrieving Champion and is one of only two Boykins to win the Grand Hunting Retriever Champion Title. Annie is a decedent of Just Ducky’s Just 2X Mule (I think the other Boykin to win the GHRC title). My two little boys, 3 and 4, are going to have one heck of a surprise. I think I am getting one heck of a hunting dog/companion. I can’t wait to take him along with my little boys to the field. Whatever the case, I look forward to adding another boy to the family.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 7, 2011)

zaraspook04 said:


> First and foremost, thanks to all of you who shared and gave great information about Boykin Spaniels.
> 
> After many phone calls and several hours of searching and researching, I found a puppy. Man, let me tell ya, the time spent was well worth it. I’ll be picking up my puppy in a week and a half. I’m getting a puppy sired by Saint Thomas Chief. The dam is Annie La Belle. Both are OFA certified. Chief is the 2010 BSS National Open Retrieving Champion and is one of only two Boykins to win the Grand Hunting Retriever Champion Title. Annie is a decedent of Just Ducky’s Just 2X Mule (I think the other Boykin to win the GHRC title). My two little boys, 3 and 4, are going to have one heck of a surprise. I think I am getting one heck of a hunting dog/companion. I can’t wait to take him along with my little boys to the field. Whatever the case, I look forward to adding another boy to the family.



That should be a fine one! Congrats!


----------



## Eagle7 (Sep 8, 2011)

Great job on locating the Boykin.  Sometimes they are hard to find.  As for Carey - I bought the pup in my picture from him.  No problems with Carey or his pups - just in case anyone else is looking or considering him.


----------



## Esylivin (Sep 10, 2011)

Zarsoppk,

Congratulations, and welcome to the family.  Your boys are the perfect age to introduce a new family member.  You will have years of fun with your new hunting companion.  You have my number, call me any time.

Dan


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations on getting a pup out of one of the best litters that the breed has to offer. Not sure about how much you know about training, but if you're new to training, or have just winged it in the past, you need to invest in a good training program. It will be worth it's weight in gold. With good training, these dogs will blow your mind.


----------



## zaraspook04 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Dan...didn't realize you were on here. Man I am counting down the days till our little man joins the family. Only just a few more though.

Thanks again for all of your help and pointing me in the right direction. We are definitley going to stay in touch. I have a vested interest in the family!


----------



## zaraspook04 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Hairy Dawg...getting a Boykin has been a long time in the making. I can assure you I will do everything possible, by way of my training and outside training, to make this dog reach its full potential. Everyone I have spoken with and every bit of reasearch I have done all have the same common denominator...Boykin Spaniels are absolutely amazing dogs.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Esylivin (Sep 13, 2011)

we are having a retriever training day at Hanging Rocks Plantation in Millen, GA  http://www.hangingrocksplantation.com/ this Sunday starting at about 9:00AM.  Training for all levels.  There will be several Pro's there for advise.  If nothing else bring your young puppy out to socialize.  To secure the grounds we ask that each participant contribute $10.00.  So bring the family and have a great day with there dogs.


----------



## zaraspook04 (Sep 16, 2011)

I will be there Dan. Thanks for letting me know! I grew up in Millen and still have 160 acres there. I'm on the other side of the river from hanging rock though. I look forward to coming and learning. See you Sunday.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 16, 2011)

zaraspook04 said:


> I will be there Dan. Thanks for letting me know! I grew up in Millen and still have 160 acres there. I'm on the other side of the river from hanging rock though. I look forward to coming and learning. See you Sunday.



That's great!   I will be there as well.  Look forward to meeting you on Sunday.


----------



## chipperdog (Sep 26, 2011)

we are new owners of a boykin as well shoot me any info on training days....chipperdog3158@hotmail.com..thanks


----------



## Esylivin (Sep 27, 2011)

Chipper, our next outing is next weekend.  Coastal Empire HRC is holding their Fall Hunt Test in Offerman, GA (between Waycross ans Jessup).  This is the premium http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/PREMIUMS/Coastal Empire 2011 10-8 & 10-9.pdf 

We will also have a puppy stake on Saturday for $10.00.   Come out and bring the family. Great way to socialize your pup and watch some great dog work.  You may want to enter your pup in started also.  You'll have a great time and meet some great folks.


----------

